
Start with Kicad – Schematic Diagram - drmacak
https://www.instructables.com/id/Start-With-Kicad-Schematic-Diagram/
======
tverbeure
I recently created my very first PCB and used KiCAD for that.

Having never used PCB design software before, I was able to go from
downloading the KiCAD software to uploading a finished PCB in one evening.

The design was a 2 layer PCB with 3 connectors, an I2C GPIO expander, some
switches, LEDs and a bunch of SMD resistors and capacitors. Not complex by any
stretch, but I was still incredibly impressed with the tool.

The PCB was uploaded to JLCPCB, who asks $2 to product 10 10cm x 10cm PCBs +
$5 shipping costs. Absolutely mindblowing how cheap things have become...

~~~
aib
This closely resembles my own experience with KiCAD.

Combined with the power of Chinese PCB manufacturers (smart-prototyping in my
case), my childhood dream of "making my own PCB one day" was realized pretty
easily.

